# Boost gauge/SC motor



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

SCSS boost gauge installed and I do not really have a boost reading on the gauge just vac. Checked with Magnuson and sensor is installed correctly. For those with an 05 GTO M6 and a SC motor when do you see a boost reading, 40% throttle all gears? I am only seeing boost numbers like 5psi at WOT and just for a few seconds. I can hear SC whine well before WOT and still have vac gauge reading. Should I see boost at 40% throttle any gear and boost numbers increasing. What do you SC guys have for gauge readings? I am visiting the shop where I had SC installed and tuned. Gauge manufacturer, SpeedHut has been very slow to respond to any tech questions and I think this may be a sensor or gauge issue, find out tomorrow I guess. Any thoughts before I visit the tuners shop? Thanks.


----------

